# Penzey's Help



## PrincessFiona60

I am creating my first order, ever, for Penzeys.  I would love some ideas for what members have tried and liked.

Thank you!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am creating my first order, ever, for Penzeys.  I would love some ideas for what members have tried and liked.
> 
> Thank you!



I'm lucky to be within about 30 minutes of a Penzeys store.  I go their more often than I should.

I like their 'Four S' Seasoned Salt, Sweet Curry Powder, Tellicherry Peppercorns.

I buy just about all of my spices, dried chilies and dried herbs there.


----------



## justplainbill

Our last 2 orders:

Qty    Item    
Description

Price

Extension
1    44684    Powdered China #1 Ginger 8 oz. Bag $7.89  $7.89
1    57912    Sesame Black Indian 1 lb. Bag            $7.50  $7.50
1    55318    Mustard Seed Yellow 1 lb. Bag           $4.60  $4.60
1    00002C                                                                 $-5.00 $-5.00
1    52283    Ceylon Cloves Whole 8 oz. Bag         $11.05 $11.05
1    30762    Chives 1 oz. Bag                                   $5.35   $5.35
1    30346    Bay Leaf Whole 4 oz. Bag                    $6.99   $6.99
1    56789    Whole Sarawak White Peppercorns 8 oz. bag
                                                                                 $9.15   $9.15
1    56881    Whole Special Extra Bold Indian Black Peppercorns 8 oz. bag
                                                                                 $8.55  $8.55
1    44484    Garlic Powder Granulated 8 oz. Bag    $5.59  $5.59
1    47580    Hungarian Sweet Kulonleges Paprika 8 oz. bag
                                                                                 $7.89 $7.89
1    47685    Hungarian Half-Sharp Paprika 8 oz. bag
                                                                                 $7.89 $7.89
               SUBTOTAL    
$77.45
               SHIPPING    
$10.50

Qty    Item    
Description
Price
Extension
1    30241    Basil French 4 oz. Bag                                    $5.59  $5.59
1    56717    Whole Sarawak White Peppercorns 1 lb. bag
                                                                                        $17.30   $17.30
1    33084    Rosemary Whole 8 oz. Bag                            $6.55     $6.55
1    33147    Rosemary Cracked 4 oz. Bag                          $4.29    $4.29
1    33284    Rosemary Powdered 8 oz. Bag                        $7.29    $7.29
1    57817    Sesame White Mexican 1 lb. Bag                    $4.70    $4.70
1    57983    Sesame Black Indian 8 oz. Bag                        $4.25   $4.25
3    42314    Natural Cocoa Powder 1 lb. Bag                      $7.50  $22.50
1    11284    Medium Hot Chili Powder 8 oz. Bag               $8.69    $8.69
1    42785    Cumin Ground 8 oz. Bag                                  $7.89    $7.89
1    44684    Powdered China #1 Ginger 8 oz. Bag              $7.89    $7.89
1    55389    Mustard Seed Yellow 8 oz. Bag                       $2.79    $2.79
1    55518    Mustard Seed Brown 1 lb. Bag                         $4.60   $4.60
1    31785    Oregano Broken Leaf Turkish 8 oz. Bag         $10.19$10.19
1    31880    Oregano Mexican 8 oz. Bag                             $10.19$10.19
1    47519    Hungarian Sweet Kulonleges Paprika 1 lb. bag
                                                                                            $14.80$14.80
               SUBTOTAL    
$139.51
               SHIPPING    
$13.95


----------



## bakechef

Their pork chop seasoning is quite good, great for when you just want to season porkchops and cook 'em with very little fuss.

Their smoked seasoned salt is excellent too.


----------



## justplainbill

Nice thing about Penzeys is that they list the ingredients in their spice / herb mixes, which facilitates making up your own mix if you have the ingredients.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I'm lucky to be within about 30 minutes of a Penzeys store. I go their more often than I should.
> 
> I like their 'Four S' Seasoned Salt, Sweet Curry Powder, Tellicherry Peppercorns.
> 
> I buy just about all of my spices, dried chilies and dried herbs there.


 
Thank You, Andy!

I've tasted the 'Four S,' courtesy of my supervisor, which led me to looking them up.  I got my catalog and am just about silly with circling, I know I can't get all of it, hence my request for help!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

justplainbill said:


> Our last 2 orders:
> 
> Qty Item
> Description
> 
> Price
> 
> Extension
> 1 44684 Powdered China #1 Ginger 8 oz. Bag $7.89 $7.89
> 1 57912 Sesame Black Indian 1 lb. Bag $7.50 $7.50
> 1 55318 Mustard Seed Yellow 1 lb. Bag $4.60 $4.60
> 1 00002C $-5.00 $-5.00
> 1 52283 Ceylon Cloves Whole 8 oz. Bag $11.05 $11.05
> 1 30762 Chives 1 oz. Bag $5.35 $5.35
> 1 30346 Bay Leaf Whole 4 oz. Bag $6.99 $6.99
> 1 56789 Whole Sarawak White Peppercorns 8 oz. bag
> $9.15 $9.15
> 1 56881 Whole Special Extra Bold Indian Black Peppercorns 8 oz. bag
> $8.55 $8.55
> 1 44484 Garlic Powder Granulated 8 oz. Bag $5.59 $5.59
> 1 47580 Hungarian Sweet Kulonleges Paprika 8 oz. bag
> $7.89 $7.89
> 1 47685 Hungarian Half-Sharp Paprika 8 oz. bag
> $7.89 $7.89
> SUBTOTAL
> $77.45
> SHIPPING
> $10.50
> 
> Qty Item
> Description
> Price
> Extension
> 1 30241 Basil French 4 oz. Bag $5.59 $5.59
> 1 56717 Whole Sarawak White Peppercorns 1 lb. bag
> $17.30 $17.30
> 1 33084 Rosemary Whole 8 oz. Bag $6.55 $6.55
> 1 33147 Rosemary Cracked 4 oz. Bag $4.29 $4.29
> 1 33284 Rosemary Powdered 8 oz. Bag $7.29 $7.29
> 1 57817 Sesame White Mexican 1 lb. Bag $4.70 $4.70
> 1 57983 Sesame Black Indian 8 oz. Bag $4.25 $4.25
> 3 42314 Natural Cocoa Powder 1 lb. Bag $7.50 $22.50
> 1 11284 Medium Hot Chili Powder 8 oz. Bag $8.69 $8.69
> 1 42785 Cumin Ground 8 oz. Bag $7.89 $7.89
> 1 44684 Powdered China #1 Ginger 8 oz. Bag $7.89 $7.89
> 1 55389 Mustard Seed Yellow 8 oz. Bag $2.79 $2.79
> 1 55518 Mustard Seed Brown 1 lb. Bag $4.60 $4.60
> 1 31785 Oregano Broken Leaf Turkish 8 oz. Bag $10.19$10.19
> 1 31880 Oregano Mexican 8 oz. Bag $10.19$10.19
> 1 47519 Hungarian Sweet Kulonleges Paprika 1 lb. bag
> $14.80$14.80
> SUBTOTAL
> $139.51
> SHIPPING
> $13.95


 
Thank You, JPBill!

I see you like the ginger.  What do you use the mustard seeds for?  What is the heat level on the Med Hot Chili Powder?  Last question, Half-Sharp Paprika, what is that like?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Their pork chop seasoning is quite good, great for when you just want to season porkchops and cook 'em with very little fuss.
> 
> Their smoked seasoned salt is excellent too.


 
Thank You, BakeChef!

Is it called Pork Chop Seasoning?  and Is the smoked season salt the same as the 'Four S' or something else?


----------



## babetoo

i just got a gift box i ordered for a christmas present. grill and broil in four jar box. i order off and on. can't afford to much at once.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

justplainbill said:


> Nice thing about Penzeys is that they list the ingredients in their spice / herb mixes, which facilitates making up your own mix if you have the ingredients.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking!   The catalog, aside from my scribbling will become part of my cookbook collection.  I think I will buy a couple of blends to taste them before I try to recreate them.

Thanks, again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i just got a gift box i ordered for a christmas present. grill and broil in four jar box. i order off and on. can't afford to much at once.


 
What is your favorite one, Babe?


----------



## bethzaring

my orders for the last two years, 

*Penzeys* spices 5/16/08

Tellicherry special extra bold 1#
Turkish oregano 8 oz
Smoked paprika Spanish 4 oz
Natural cocoa 1#
Dutch process cocoa 1#

*Penzeys*11/10/08

Kosher salt 2#
Turkish oregano 4 oz
Mexican oregano 4 oz
Regular chili powder 8 oz
Med hot chili powder 8 oz
Natural cocoa 1 #

*Penzeys*12/30/08

Ceylon Cinnamon 8 oz
White minced onions 1#
Toasted dried onions 1.7 oz
Beef soup base 8 oz jar
Chicken soup base 8 oz jar
Regular mustard powder 8 oz
Oriental Hot Mustard powder 8 oz

*Penzeys*5/21/09

Salsa salad 2.5 oz
Kosher style flake salt 4#
Natural cocoa 1#

*Penzeys *8/25/09

Cinnamon 8 oz Vietnamese
Natural cocoa 2 lbs
Dutch Process Cocoa 2 lbs

*Penzey’s*1/31/10

Chicken Soup Base 8 oz
Pepper and Salt mill Shaker
Natural Cocoa 1#
Dutch Process Cocoa 1#
Kosher Style Flake Salt 4#

*Penzeys *10/3/10

Beef Soup Base 8 oz
Chicken Soup Base 8 oz
Bay Leaf 4 oz.      way too much
Crystallized ginger 8 oz


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> my orders for the last two years,
> 
> *Penzeys* spices 5/16/08
> 
> Tellicherry special extra bold 1#
> Turkish oregano 8 oz
> Smoked paprika Spanish 4 oz
> Natural cocoa 1#
> Dutch process cocoa 1#
> 
> *Penzeys*11/10/08
> 
> Kosher salt 2#
> Turkish oregano 4 oz
> Mexican oregano 4 oz
> Regular chili powder 8 oz
> Med hot chili powder 8 oz
> Natural cocoa 1 #
> 
> *Penzeys*12/30/08
> 
> Ceylon Cinnamon 8 oz
> White minced onions 1#
> Toasted dried onions 1.7 oz
> Beef soup base 8 oz jar
> Chicken soup base 8 oz jar
> Regular mustard powder 8 oz
> Oriental Hot Mustard powder 8 oz
> 
> *Penzeys*5/21/09
> 
> Salsa salad 2.5 oz
> Kosher style flake salt 4#
> Natural cocoa 1#
> 
> *Penzeys *8/25/09
> 
> Cinnamon 8 oz Vietnamese
> Natural cocoa 2 lbs
> Dutch Process Cocoa 2 lbs
> 
> *Penzey’s*1/31/10
> 
> Chicken Soup Base 8 oz
> Pepper and Salt mill Shaker
> Natural Cocoa 1#
> Dutch Process Cocoa 1#
> Kosher Style Flake Salt 4#
> 
> *Penzeys *10/3/10
> 
> Beef Soup Base 8 oz
> Chicken Soup Base 8 oz
> Bay Leaf 4 oz. way too much
> Crystallized ginger 8 oz


 

Thank You, Beth!

The soup bases are they very salty?


----------



## FrankZ

Oh just go and order one of everything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Oh just go and order one of everything.


 
Looks like I'm working on it!  It's worse than the bookstore!


----------



## GB

Smoked Spanish Paprika. The stuff is AMAZING!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> Smoked Spanish Paprika. The stuff is AMAZING!


 
Thank You!

Got it written down.


----------



## justplainbill

'I see you like the ginger.  What do you use the mustard seeds for?  What  is the heat level on the Med Hot Chili Powder?  Last question,  Half-Sharp Paprika, what is that like?'

We use the ginger for baking and marinades.  I like to make a mixture of Kikomann, ginger, and garlic powder as a dip for my potato pierogis.

I grind mustard seeds to make mustard sauce.

Medium hot chili powder is medium hot.  I sometimes jazz it up by adding some hot chili powder and or cayenne.

Half sharp paprika has a little bite.  I usually use 1/3 or 1/4 half sharp to 2/3 or 3/4 sweet paprika, mostly for chicken paprikash and in sour cream sauce for pot roast and venison stew.  We use paprika for a thickening agent as well as for flavor.

We use Spanish smoked paprika much more sparingly, mostly for gambas al ajillo.


----------



## bethzaring

the soup base containers say they contain less salt than boullion cubes.  I only use this stuff a teaspoon at a time, and it is hard for me to detect any sodium level.  The first ingredient is cooked chicken or cooked beef.


----------



## GB

Their base is the only item I have tried there that I have found better elsewhere. I use Minors bases. They are loaded with salt though.


----------



## justplainbill

We also use Minors and use less or no salt to the food prepared with Minors.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

justplainbill said:


> 'I see you like the ginger. What do you use the mustard seeds for? What is the heat level on the Med Hot Chili Powder? Last question, Half-Sharp Paprika, what is that like?'
> 
> We use the ginger for baking and marinades. I like to make a mixture of Kikomann, ginger, and garlic powder as a dip for my potato pierogis.
> 
> I grind mustard seeds to make mustard sauce.
> 
> Medium hot chili powder is medium hot. I sometimes jazz it up by adding some hot chili powder and or cayenne.
> 
> Half sharp paprika has a little bite. I usually use 1/3 or 1/4 half sharp to 2/3 or 3/4 sweet paprika, mostly for chicken paprikash and in sour cream sauce for pot roast and venison stew. We use paprika for a thickening agent as well as for flavor.
> 
> We use Spanish smoked paprika much more sparingly, mostly for gambas al ajillo.


 
Your pierogi dip is close to my go to marinade for chicken and pork, I add in sesame oil!

The chili powder isn't blasting hot then, the description is accurate.  I've fallen for medium labels before and had to tone them down or liven them up.

I love using Hungarian paprika, I would like to try the half-sharp.  I found Smoked paprika at Costco last year and fell in love with it...would like to try a "good" brand.

Thanks, again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> the soup base containers say they contain less salt than boullion cubes. I only use this stuff a teaspoon at a time, and it is hard for me to detect any sodium level. The first ingredient is cooked chicken or cooked beef.


 
Thank you, Beth!  I have been using the "Better Than Bullion" bases and love them.  If I can find one with less salt, I will gladly switch.  I use them mostly because I like a cup of bullion to relax with, sometimes and the salt can be too much.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> Their base is the only item I have tried there that I have found better elsewhere. I use Minors bases. They are loaded with salt though.


 


justplainbill said:


> We also use Minors and use less or no salt to the food prepared with Minors.


 

I will check into Minors, too.

Thanks, GB and Bill!


I appreciate the assist, Everyone!   Even Frank's suggestion to just buy one of everything.

Reminds me of the joke about the Zen Hot Dog---make me One with Everything!


----------



## Andy M.

One caution.  

It's really easy to go WAY overboard.  Remember, you have to cook stuff with all these things you are ordering.  




(and invite us all over to share it).


----------



## Uncle Bob

Andy M. said:


> One caution.
> 
> It's really easy to go WAY overboard.  Remember, you have to cook stuff with all these things you are ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and invite us all over to share it).



This...........


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> One caution.
> 
> It's really easy to go WAY overboard. Remember, you have to cook stuff with all these things you are ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and invite us all over to share it).


 
Dinner at my place anytime...remember to bring your own oxygen the air is a bit thinner up here! 

My problem is, I'm cheap...and I noticed you could order more at the same price if you didn't get the little jars.  I think my first buy should include the jars, so I don't have to worry about storage right away.  Then add to as I need them.  I've set myself a budget and will stick to it.

Thanks for the advice, Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

I did something similar to what you are thinking.  I bought the jars for herbs, spices, seasonings that I use a lot then reordered larger quantities to refill the jars.   I usually buy a small jar for stuff I just want to try.

You can also jut buy small bags and empty bottles.


----------



## Claire

I personally like their Sicilian and Creamy Peppercorn salad seasonings.  I'm lucky enough to have a spice merchant here in town, or I'd buy even more from Penzey's  I also hit their store when I make my annual or so trip to Madison.  The creamy peppercorn I use to make my version of ranch dressing in the winter, when my herb garden is defunct.  The Sicilian is great with any wine vinegar/olive oil for a light Italian style dressing.  I love that you can buy their seasonings in the small jar to try something new.  Then if you like it, you can 'graduate' to larger jars for seasoning you find yourself using a lot!  

I've received gift packages of their spices and was so charmed that I've sent them as gifts.  They arrived nestled in celsior (is that right?), bay leaves, cinnamon sticks, whole nutmeg.  Lovely presentation!  Not to mention that the gift packaging was worth its cost!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I did something similar to what you are thinking. I bought the jars for herbs, spices, seasonings that I use a lot then reordered larger quantities to refill the jars. I usually buy a small jar for stuff I just want to try.
> 
> You can also jut buy small bags and empty bottles.


 
I'm still working on a "cost analysis" empty bottles vs full bottles. If I'm going to be getting the bottles, anyway. I think I can get the bottles themselves with any sifters, etc. far cheaper than through Penzeys. I'll have to check. Plus, the bottles I do have are from one source and everything would be consistent in size and color.

Looks like I'll be waiting to order until next weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> I personally like their Sicilian and Creamy Peppercorn salad seasonings. I'm lucky enough to have a spice merchant here in town, or I'd buy even more from Penzey's I also hit their store when I make my annual or so trip to Madison. The creamy peppercorn I use to make my version of ranch dressing in the winter, when my herb garden is defunct. The Sicilian is great with any wine vinegar/olive oil for a light Italian style dressing. I love that you can buy their seasonings in the small jar to try something new. Then if you like it, you can 'graduate' to larger jars for seasoning you find yourself using a lot!
> 
> I've received gift packages of their spices and was so charmed that I've sent them as gifts. They arrived nestled in celsior (is that right?), bay leaves, cinnamon sticks, whole nutmeg. Lovely presentation! Not to mention that the gift packaging was worth its cost!


 
Cool, now I'm even more interested in ordering a couple of the gift boxes as a way to try them out.

Thanks, Claire!


----------



## GB

I bought jars and then buy bags of spices. I keep the bags in my downstairs freezer and fill the jars as needed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> I bought jars and then buy bags of spices. I keep the bags in my downstairs freezer and fill the jars as needed.


 
I am considering all my storage options.  Wish I had a downstairs, but I'm already living in the dowstairs. 

I built a 3 jar deep spice shelf on the inside of the utility closet in the kitchen. (no heat source, just a broom closet)  It's 7 shelves about 4 jars wide.  Plenty of space for jars, at least.  Freezer space is problematic, I should have taken more of the buckwheat flour to my Dad.  I have about 20 pounds of it in the freezer!


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank You, BakeChef!
> 
> Is it called Pork Chop Seasoning?  and Is the smoked season salt the same as the 'Four S' or something else?



Yup, just called Pork Chop Seasoning.  And yes it is the Four S smoked seasoned salt.


----------



## bakechef

GB said:


> Their base is the only item I have tried there that I have found better elsewhere. I use Minors bases. They are loaded with salt though.



I use Minor's as well.  I can get a good size tub at BJ's for about the same price as a small jar of Better than Bouillon, I think that the Minor's has a better flavor too.  I don't add salt to the recipe until the end, because the Minor's is quite salty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Yup, just called Pork Chop Seasoning. And yes it is the Four S smoked seasoned salt.


 
Thank you!  Hadn't seen the Pork Chop Seasoning, yet, still in the 'C's' in the catalog...yes, I'm reading the whole thing from start to finish

I read the phonebook, too!  Drives Shrek nuts! My favorite pastime!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I use Minor's as well. I can get a good size tub at BJ's for about the same price as a small jar of Better than Bouillon, I think that the Minor's has a better flavor too. I don't add salt to the recipe until the end, because the Minor's is quite salty.


 
I haven't heard of or seen Minors, could it be regional?


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I haven't heard of or seen Minors, could it be regional?



I believe that it is made by Nestle.  I have only found it in club stores.  I usually pay around $6 for a 1 lb. tub








Minor's All Natural Chicken Base: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I believe that it is made by Nestle. I have only found it in club stores.
> 
> Minor's All Natural Chicken Base: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


 

Thanks for the visual!

I'll look more carefully at Costco, seems I only found the larger jars of Better Than Bullion...that don't fit in my fridge!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks like Amazon has the Low sodium versions of Minors Chicken and vegetable bases. Price looks reasonable!


----------



## justplainbill

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I haven't heard of or seen Minors, could it be regional?


Minors is a Nestle's product.  If you get some, I hope you have room to keep the opened tub in the fridge; it's about the size of a small container of sour cream.  Small jam, pickled artichoke, mayo, Hoisin Sauce, roasted red pepper, ... jars seem usable for the working supply.  Penzeys' ziplock bags seem to store reserve supplies pretty well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

justplainbill said:


> Minors is a Nestle's product. If you get some, I hope you have room to keep the opened tub in the fridge; it's about the size of a small container of sour cream. Small jam, pickled artichoke, mayo, Hoisin Sauce, roasted red pepper, ... jars seem usable for the working supply. Penzeys' ziplock bags seem to store reserve supplies pretty well.


 
Thanks Bill!

I was already considering a small file drawer, with dividers, for the bagged stock!  Yes, I plan on keeping them alphabetized

My fridge is made for an apartment, about 3/4 size of a regular fridge.


----------



## justplainbill

We keep the bagged stuff in alphabetical order in four six gallon Poland Springs boxes.  Between our stock of rice, beans, macaroni, and cooking oil we could possibly subsist for about 6 months.


----------



## GB

Yeah I get Minors base at BJ's. I also use that ad the salt in the recipe as it is very salty. 

One of my other Penzys favorites is their white onion powder. I could just sniff that jar all day long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> Yeah I get Minors base at BJ's. I also use that ad the salt in the recipe as it is very salty.
> 
> One of my other Penzys favorites is their white onion powder. I could just sniff that jar all day long.


 
LOL!  I'm a garlic sniffer!

And fresh lemons, I rub my hands all over them and sit with my hands over my nose!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

justplainbill said:


> We keep the bagged stuff in alphabetical order in four six gallon Poland Springs boxes. Between our stock of rice, beans, macaroni, and cooking oil we could possibly subsist for about 6 months.


 
Know that feeling!  I think we have enough for at least 6 months, between freezer and pantries.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for the visual!
> 
> I'll look more carefully at Costco, seems I only found the larger jars of Better Than Bullion...that don't fit in my fridge!



I've never seen Minor's in Costco.  They carry a different brand around here.  I get Minor's at BJ's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I've never seen Minor's in Costco. They carry a different brand around here. I get Minor's at BJ's.


 
BJ's must be an east coast thing, we have Safeway, Albertson's, various local owned IGA's, Rosauers and my favorite place, The Good Food Store. With a name like that, it HAS to be good!

Rosauers is regional in the northwest.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> BJ's must be an east coast thing, we have Safeway, Albertson's, various local owned IGA's, Rosauers and my favorite place, The Good Food Store. With a name like that, it HAS to be good!
> 
> Rosauers is regional in the northwest.



LOL, yeah the name gets a few chuckles.

It is a club store like Sam's or Costco, that originated in Massachusetts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> LOL, yeah the name gets a few chuckles.
> 
> It is a club store like Sam's or Costco, that originated in Massachusetts.


 
Yes, the name was not wasted on me  I reworded my opening sentence a couple of times.


----------



## bakechef

OMG! I just found out that they have opened a Penzy's store in Raleigh, not far from where I live (within 10 minutes drive)!

I am definitely going there next week!


----------



## FrankZ

bakechef said:


> I am definitely going there next week!



Goodness... you can wait?  I bet you open your presents on Dec 26th too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> OMG! I just found out that they have opened a Penzy's store in Raleigh, not far from where I live (within 10 minutes drive)!
> 
> I am definitely going there next week!


 
Very nice!  I have to convince them to open one in Missoula.


----------



## bakechef

FrankZ said:


> Goodness... you can wait?  I bet you open your presents on Dec 26th too.



LOL, it will probably be a mad house this week!  I have enough spices to get through!

I want to go when I can thoroughly enjoy the experience.  It just happens to be near a place that has wonderful cupcakes, not the froo froo boutique girly ones, the kind grandma would make.


----------



## 4meandthem

I just gave Penzey's a call today and did half of my Christmas shopping in one phone call.I found out about them when I recieved a order as a gift last year.

I remember my Sis every time I use one of the blends.
What a great gift that has lasted all year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, everyone for your help and descriptions.  I just finished writing up my order and I was able to stay underbudget, enough that I could order two gift boxes and two of the DIY gift boxes.  I'll be placing my order next weekend. Again, Thanks for your input!


----------

